# 06 Jetta 2.5l with code P0507- idles funny



## nitrodub16 (May 6, 2005)

I recently purchased an 06 Jetta 61k 5 speed and there is a P0507 code for high idle issue:facepalm:. I noticed the rpm's not dropping, sometimes staying around 2-3k rpm when pushing clutch in while driving. Also the idle will float around 1,200 rpm and eventually dropping to 700. I can feel the vehicle holding rpm when leaving off the accelerator and suddenly letting go. Anyone have same issue or know of what I can check or replace? Any help would be greatly appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

from here, http://www.obd-codes.com/p0507
after a google search:



http://www.obd-codes.com/p0507 said:


> P0507 - Idle Air Control System RPM Higher Than Expected
> 
> OBD-II Trouble Code Technical Description
> 
> ...


just a note: we dont have an IAC.


----------



## nitrodub16 (May 6, 2005)

wow fantastic info, thanks so much I think this will get me going in the right direction. I did move the idle up and down w/ VAG-COM and it responded fine. I'm thinking its a vac leak somewhere. Thanks again thygreyt :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if you run into any other issues, just post back.

hopefully that will help you solve the problem


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

My 06 2.5 threw that code a while back, and it ended up being the crankcase ventilation (PCV) valve. It's integral to the valve cover, so the entire cover gets replaced.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

great! thanks for sharing..!


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

our cars also have "Rev Hang" also, I thought something was wrong with my car too, i bought it a month ago 2007 Jetta 2.5l 5 speed with 49k, then as i did some research it was "rev hang", but i'm getting a chip soon so that will be gone soon


----------

